# New Sony HD cam, 12o fps in HD



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

EXCLUSIVE HANDS ON: New Sony ActionCam with HD and WI-FI (IFA 2012) - YouTube

Wi-fi to you phone & change the settings, that's cool.


TT


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Thing sounds pretty cool that you can connect it to your phone and adjust light settings and stuff. Be better if it was Bluetooth tho instead of having to be on wifi.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

sht, im getting it. i always wanted something like contour but the roam doesnt have a removable battery.... jesus.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

henry06x said:


> Thing sounds pretty cool that you can connect it to your phone and adjust light settings and stuff. Be better if it was Bluetooth tho instead of having to be on wifi.


I don't have a smarty pants phone so I don't know, would you be able to upload videos to the interweb with bluetooth? Why would it be better with bluetooth or what's so great about blueteeth?

I'm not tryin' to be a smart ass, I honestly don't have a clue what the difference would be?

TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This looks like it could be a huge win. MSRP of $200. Probably be able to find it online fairly quickly for $150ish. That in't bad at all. Sony makes some damn good cameras.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I don't have a smarty pants phone so I don't know, would you be able to upload videos to the interweb with bluetooth? Why would it be better with bluetooth or what's so great about blueteeth?
> 
> I'm not tryin' to be a smart ass, I honestly don't have a clue what the difference would be?
> 
> TT


Bluetooth is a connection between 2 devices that doesn't go through the internet, just goes between those 2. So you don't need to have cell reception or internet access to use bluetooth.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Justin said:


> Bluetooth is a connection between 2 devices that doesn't go through the internet, just goes between those 2. So you don't need to have cell reception or internet access to use bluetooth.


All of that can apply to WiFi...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I don't have a smarty pants phone so I don't know, would you be able to upload videos to the interweb with bluetooth? Why would it be better with bluetooth or what's so great about blueteeth?
> 
> I'm not tryin' to be a smart ass, I honestly don't have a clue what the difference would be?
> 
> TT


Technically, WiFi is more flexible and powerful (including faster transfer speeds and longer range) than Bluetooth but is also more complex to implement, requires more complicaed hardware, and draws more power. Hence, Bluetooth is popular for simple cable replacement applications (especially for mobile devices). In contrast, WiFi is generally used to connect to a network (internet, intranet or other LAN).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

So, they're pretty much the same except no interweb with bluetooth.

Wi-fi is way better then, if you have it you don't need bluetooth.
If you have bluetooth you still need Wi-fi. 
Maybe not need, but why the hell would you get one without it then?

TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> So, they're pretty much the same except no interweb with bluetooth.
> 
> Wi-fi is way better then, if you have it you don't need bluetooth.
> If you have bluetooth you still need Wi-fi.
> ...


No, you can get the internet both over WiFi and Bluetooth.

The difference is that Bluetooth is simpler, both in good and bad ways - very generally the advantages are mostly while 'in the field' (lower battery usage, easier to establish basic one-to-one connection between two devices, etc.) and disadvantages are more relevant when back 'home' (limited number of simultaneously connected devices, slower transfer speed (cannot stream video smoothly)).

Personally I would have gone with Bluetooth in the camera for increased simplicity and better battery life. But I can see the attraction of WiFi (come home and copy videos directly to multiple computers and the network drive, stream videos directly to a smart TV, etc.).


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

If You have bluetooth everything is wireless between the phone and device witch is awesome. Also you don't need to be close to a wifi hot spot for the devices to Communicate nor do you need to break out a cord to connect them. You can transfer everything wirelessly in the middle of nowhere to your phones app with the cam still in place then up load it where ever you want with your service provider. Dont get me wrong having it wifi enabled is nice. Just be great if it was Bluetooth also.

That's just my view tho. Them folks at Sony are much smarter than I am so I'm not going to contradict what they do.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bluetooth does not equal internet. Bluetooth is a technology that allows devices in close proximity to communicate and exchange information. It has nothing to do with the internet. You could use Bluetooth at the bottom of a coal mine if you wanted to do so. Good luck doing that with wifi.

Both Bluetooth and wifi are very useful technologies. For a camera, I would prefer wifi. With wifi, you could easily transfer to your computer or directly upload from the camera. With Bluetooth, all you could do was transfer the file to another Bluetooth enabled device in close proximity. Most computers aren't Bluetooth enabled.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

henry06x said:


> If You have bluetooth everything is wireless between the phone and device witch is awesome. Also you don't need to be close to a wifi hot spot for the devices to Communicate nor do you need to break out a cord to connect them. You can transfer everything wirelessly in the middle of nowhere to your phones app with the cam still in place then up load it where ever you want with your service provider. Dont get me wrong having it wifi enabled is nice. Just be great if it was Bluetooth also.
> 
> That's just my view tho. Them folks at Sony are much smarter than I am so I'm not going to contradict what they do.


1080p video creates BIG files. 1080p video at 120fps or whatever that camera is capable of would create MASSIVE files. You're gonna run out of space real quick on your phone. You're probably going to experience some significant degradation in quality too.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

henry06x said:


> If You have bluetooth everything is wireless between the phone and device witch is awesome. Also you don't need to be close to a wifi hot spot for the devices to Communicate nor do you need to break out a cord to connect them. You can transfer everything wirelessly in the middle of nowhere to your phones app with the cam still in place then up load it where ever you want with your service provider.





linvillegorge said:


> Bluetooth does not equal internet. Bluetooth is a technology that allows devices in close proximity to communicate and exchange information. It has nothing to do with the internet. You could use Bluetooth at the bottom of a coal mine if you wanted to do so. Good luck doing that with wifi.


All of those things are pretty much the same for both Bluetooth and WiFi.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You definitely cannot directly upload to the internet via Bluetooth. Bluetooth is strictly for communication with other enabled devices in proximity. There are similarities between Bluetooth and wifi, but that's the big difference. Via wifi, you can access the internet and directly upload online where as with Bluetooth you are strictly limited to transferring to another nearby enabled device.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup Sony wins lol. I wasnt thinking transfer of full videos or anything but more like still pics, As well as be able to view the video saved on the cam on your phones screen to check out what you just recorded. wouldnt Bluetooth also be great for the app to play wih settings on the cam? Because then everything is wireless and you don't need to connect the two via cord (leaving it where it is) or be in range of wifi hot spot.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> You definitely cannot directly upload to the internet via Bluetooth. Bluetooth is strictly for communication with other enabled devices in proximity. There are similarities between Bluetooth and wifi, but that's the big difference. Via wifi, you can access the internet and directly upload online where as with Bluetooth you are strictly limited to transferring to another nearby enabled device.


Same for WiFi and Bluetooth - one of the connected devices needs to have an internet connection. If there is an internet connection (normal ISP, internet on a cellphone, or whatever else) it can be used both via Bluetooth or WiFi. Conversely, there are plenty of WiFi networks without internet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I give up. I have to explain Bluetooth on a daily basis for a living. I'm not gonna go round in circles on here for free.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

henry06x said:


> Yup Sony wins lol. I wasnt thinking transfer of full videos or anything but more like still pics, As well as be able to view the video saved on the cam on your phones screen to check out what you just recorded. wouldnt Bluetooth also be great for the app to play wih settings on the cam? Because then everything is wireless and you don't need to connect the two via cord (leaving it where it is) or be in range of wifi hot spot.


Guys, get with the program and stop posting this non-sense. 
Contour (with Bluetooth) and GoPro (with the WiFi PacPac) already have implementations that do almost exactly that: Preview from the camera, change settings, etc. Some limitations on file transfer - and you would not want to transfer a massive video file via Bluetooth anyway in most instances.

*You do not need a hotspot to connect two devices via WiFi.*


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm this looks awesome. I only ever bother to record in 720p and so 120fps would be great. I have just bought the GoPro HD Hero2 this year though so doubt i can warrant this as well lol.......super slow mo is the dogs for snowboarding though :/


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

BT and Wifi(802.11) are similar in that they are wireless data communication protocols. BT is lower power hence it's shorter range(30 or 40ft). Wifi can do almost 300ft. Maybe more, these days. They both send 0's and 1's using radio waves. What the end devices do with them is different. BT usually converts serial formatted(rs232) data(think mouse, printer, usb devices) to travel via radio wave instead of cable. The receiving device converts it back into serial. Wifi takes Internet Protocol(IP) formatted data(802.3) and encapsulates the packets in an 802.11 wrapper right before transmission by the wireless device. The wrapper contains info about the wireless sender, destination, and security protocol. The receiving end "unwraps" the wireless wrapper and looks at the IP info to send the packet to it's destination along the wire. You only need two devices to have a "network". Just like ethernet, you can connect directly to another device without any other equipment. With ethernet, you use a cross-over cable. It physically connects the + and - wires of the Tx(transmission) circuit to Rx(receiver) + and - and vice versa. 
With wireless, it's called an Ad-hoc network but it functions the same way. This is how two smart phones can directly share a file out in the wilderness. I'm saying this all from memory so don't quote me, but this should get you started in understanding the differences.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ion pro action camera.... ION Air Pro Plus High Definition Video Camera from ION


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm, i was thinking about getting the Contour+2 camera, but the 120fps 1080p with the pricepoint on this makes it a pretty attractive device.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

did they mention a release date, or did I miss it?

I heard on the video that accessories come out in Nov, but anyone know if that's when the cam drops too?


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

on the sony website it says "available on or about 9/21/2012" and it looks like the camera with wifi will be 269+ taxes where applicable. 199 is for the non wifi one lol.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i think i'll grab one of these as well. especially after the seeing the part in the video talking about an adapter that allows you to use it as a regular handheld camcorder. Been looking at getting a camcorder anyway, so might as well get both. Hell, I'm a shitty rider, but it's still fun to watch yourself. 

Is it worth the extra 70 bones to get the wi-fi version? If you're shooting 16GB of 1080 video, that's a hell of a long transfer time to your PC via wi-fi. Hooking up via USB is going to be a much faster transfer speed so that negates that advantage. I don't need to put shit on facebook so the only real advantage would be using my phone to mess with the settings. But I usually leave my phone in the car when I'm boarding so I don't fuck it up. 
What's everyone else's thoughts on this? :dunno:


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I have always boarded with my phone and never had a problem, and ive had some gnarly crashes (never actually crashed into anything solid though). My jacket has a spot for an ipod/phone with a plastic cover so you dont have to take it out, and unless your ribs are made of steel i bet they would break before your phone does. Also, this doesnt take 120fps 1080p, even though they say it in the video, it takes 120fps at 720p which is still better than the others.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

so, let's say I did ride with my iPhone. what advantages are there to messing around with settings on the hill? is it worth the extra $70?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> so, let's say I did ride with my iPhone. what advantages are there to messing around with settings on the hill? is it worth the extra $70?


Change lighting setting and stuff. Just like a regular camera and Get the best picture for the conditions. Take a better video in flat light or at night. My contour is hard to see what's going on with night riding so you could up the light sensitivity and be able to see whats happening.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont know, maybe go to sony's website, search for the camera's specs and find out for yourself if it is worth the extra 70$ or not.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> I dont know, maybe go to sony's website, search for the camera's specs and find out for yourself if it is worth the extra 70$ or not.


i did, and outside of just mentioning that the wi-fi version let you upload via wireless connection, there is no mention of what additional controls you would have via a phone, which is why i asked. thanks for your smart ass response though...




henry06x said:


> Change lighting setting and stuff. Just like a regular camera and Get the best picture for the conditions. Take a better video in flat light or at night. My contour is hard to see what's going on with night riding so you could up the light sensitivity and be able to see whats happening.


thanks bud, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The interesting thing with the Sony is that the adhesive clip-in mounts look really similar to the GoPro ones.
Not getting my hopes up , but if they were interchangeable that would really lower the cost of switching and make it easier to run the Sony and GoPro(s) together...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The interesting thing with the Sony is that the adhesive clip-in mounts look really similar to the GoPro ones.
> Not getting my hopes up , but if they were interchangeable that would really lower the cost of switching and make it easier to run the Sony and GoPro(s) together...


I think i'll kep my gopro and look at the sony next season. The fact that it cant be mounted like a contour on the side of the helmet and the akward position on a pole mount makes it less then ideal. The qulity looks like gopro and contour, but i want to make sure they get the bugs out of the way. So next season will be the indicator of the quality as it's put trough its paces, tho the price tag is so low it might justify having a gopro for pole mounts and sony for helmet consdering they make a side helmet mount.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

backstop13 said:


> so, let's say I did ride with my iPhone. what advantages are there to messing around with settings on the hill? is it worth the extra $70?


Well lets say you set up your cam to record yourself, you are going to be doing something mind-blowingly steezy, off the hugest cliff @ your resort.

You fly off this thing, unbelievably, even to your own surprise, you stomp the shit out of it.
Sprint back to the camera to make sure your not dreaming, check it out....

You got a tiny piece of what you might think could be your arm, for a split second in the corner of the screen.

Sweet can't wait to show my friends, they'll never believe this.

Insert similar story?

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> I think i'll kep my gopro and look at the sony next season. The fact that it cant be mounted like a contour on the side of the helmet and the akward position on a pole mount makes it less then ideal. The qulity looks like gopro and contour, but i want to make sure they get the bugs out of the way. So next season will be the indicator of the quality as it's put trough its paces, tho the price tag is so low it might justify having a gopro for pole mounts and sony for helmet consdering they make a side helmet mount.


I don't know how the Contour mounts to a helmet, but the Sony has a goggle mount.
Wouldn't that work?

TT


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm real curious to see how long the battery will last with the WiFi enabled.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

ive used these before and seen the end product of that product of these, at a drfit day recently... they are good quality, smart looking things, but the thing that impressed me the most was the slow motion feature, it was very cool to see the slow motion straight up out of the camera as well as the quality of the slow motion... but these were all prototypes


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

The specs on the camera are amazing. Especially when viewing the crisp 1080/120 fps on a tilted image....

the inability to adjust/rotate the lense seens like a huge flaw. Now, I refer to this strictly from a snowboarding perspective. Im sure for other uses it's FANTASTIC... but on a profile helmet mount or goggle strap mount, not being able to adjust the lense sucks ass.... you would then have to opt for the ever so cool Teletubby GoPro look to ensure a straight shot

nevertheless the specs are of the charts, but good luck taking many videos on a long day with that much data usage in [email protected] You'll need several memory cards. The camera sounds solid, but all things considered, I find the Contour to have some key features that set it apart, specifically the rotating lense, and the instant power on/record button. I can't tell you how many times my buddies turn to me and say "Dude, is the light on my GoPro turned on?" I can't tell......

More competition is always good though... makes everyone step up the game.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

The 120fps is selling point enough for me tbh.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Am tossing up between this and a gopro. Pretty keen to see some reviews. When is it released?


----------

